# USVI liquor box



## Tia (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Anyone know what the airlines doing re checking in a liquor box now days on the way home... are they charging as for another luggage piece?


----------



## Gerie (Feb 12, 2009)

USVI Tourism Dept made an agreement last year with American Airlines, for sure, and I think the other major carriers into STT, that there would be no charges for checked liquor boxes.


----------



## Tia (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks!  perfect as am flying AA.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 12, 2009)

Gerie said:


> USVI Tourism Dept made an agreement last year with American Airlines, for sure, and I think the other major carriers into STT, that there would be no charges for checked liquor boxes.


Life is GOOD! :rofl:


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 15, 2009)

We flew Delta via Continental and they also waived the fee.   We paid $72 for 2 bottles of Crown Royal, 2 bottles of Absolut and 2 bottles of some other whiskey that I don't remember.  

"Don't worry, mon."


----------



## Tia (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm back and had a great trip. We stayed at Bluebeards Castle and the next week at Bluebeards Beach Club.  Rented a car and had a terrific time.

AA allows only 5 bottles unless you have less than 24% in the bottles, they put my 6th into my other checked bag for me


----------



## Judy (Mar 9, 2009)

How many bottles does US Customs allow, duty free?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gerie said:


> USVI Tourism Dept made an agreement last year with American Airlines, for sure, and I think the other major carriers into STT, that there would be no charges for checked liquor boxes.



This is great to know. We just booked a flight on AA for our June trip to St John!


----------



## Tia (Mar 10, 2009)

Judy said:


> How many bottles does US Customs allow, duty free?



  6 if one of them is made in the USVI, ie Cruzan rum.


----------



## cristdom (Mar 10, 2009)

We just returned from St.Thomas with 7 bottles.   Were allowed up to 6 per person, as long as at least one of the 6 was a St.Thomas brewed liquor, i.e. cruzan rum.  Fantastic prices on the liquor, could have bought even more.  I believe the store on the island said only one airline charged the liquor boxes as checked baggage.  We flew Delta and they did 'check' them as checked bags, there was no charge.  Of course, we were very disappointed when we got to Hartford and were told one bottle in one of the boxes had broken (our goldschlager).  Other 2 bottles in the box were fine...  Oh well, even with the broken bottle, it was still a great deal.:whoopie: 

Diane


----------

